# Lire vidéo stockée sur l'iphone



## antonio8 (27 Septembre 2012)

Bonjour, est-il possible de lire sur mon iPad 2 une vidéo présente sur mon iPhone.

Peut etre une application partageant le média en Bluetooth existe elle? 

Merci


----------



## hollowdeadoss (28 Septembre 2012)

antonio8 a dit:


> Bonjour, est-il possible de lire sur mon iPad 2 une vidéo présente sur mon iPhone.
> 
> Peut etre une application partageant le média en Bluetooth existe elle?
> 
> Merci



Il y a ... iTunes qui te permet mais il faut passer par iTunes donc par un câble. 
Sinon il y a pas la synchronisation automatique par Wifi de ses musiques/vidéos/etc. sur nos appareils Apple? 

Perso ma musique se synchronise comme ça avec mon Mac donc j'imagine que c'est pareil avec l'iPad non? 

Au pire il existe (à mon avis) des applications pour cela. J'en avais vu une qui permettait d'envoyer ses musiques sur un ordi (pas forcément le sien) via Wifi.


----------

